# Need some ideas for Turkey Burger



## SizzlininIN (Sep 5, 2006)

MarionW posted a wonderful sounding Cucumber Relish recipe that I thought would be amazing on a turkey burger.........I thought it'd go really well with a turkey burger on a fresh deli roll with some arugula and sliced tomatoes. I thought with the peppery arugula the cucumber relish would have a cooling effect.

So my thing is ..........if you were to make a turkey burger what would you put in the turkey mixture to blend well with the cucumber relish, arugula and tomatoes?

Here's MarionW's Recipe..........thanks for posting it Marion!

*Cucumber Relish*
1 large cucumber peeled, seeded, fine-chopped
1 c plain yogart
1 tblsp olive oil
1 tsp lemon juice (or white wine vinegar)
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp oregano
1 tsp minced garlic

Combine and chill for at least 1 hr. to allow marrying of flavors. Pour over your chops at serving.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 6, 2006)

_Sizz,_
_I think with a nice relish like that you would keep the burgers on the not to full of seasonings side. I've never had them, but I think I'd maybe add a little worcestershire, salt and pepper and go from there, with arugula and tomatoes maybe a thin slice of  sweet red onion and a slice or two of avocado, put altogether in a bun and you should have a pretty good meal. I hope this helps a little._

_kadesma_


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 6, 2006)

I haven't had them for many, many years.  I remember making them but the flavor was a little bland.  Seems like you have to pump up the flavor with ground turkey but I'm not sure. 
I was thinking maybe some S & P, Green Onions, Parsley or Cilantro and maybe a little lemon juice. The worcheshire sauce sounds good too though.....maybe I'll try that in place of the lemon juice.  I just want the burger to be able to hold its own with the sauce but with the meat itself not being bland. 
Guess a lot of people haven't had a lot of experience with this kind of ground meat.  I see it in the stores and its pretty cheap so I've wanted to give it another try again and when I saw Marions recipe I thought that'd be something to do with it.
I'll play around with it and you all know how it turns out.  It'll be a little while though as I'm trying to use up all the meats in my freezer first before buying anymore meats.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 6, 2006)

Here's how I make mine

1 lb. ground turkey
small amt of fresh bread crumbs (approx. a scant 1/4 cup)
1 tbsp. lemon juice
3/4 tbsp. chili powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1/4 cup chopped cilantro

Mix well together  grill approx. 5 mins per side. 

Makes 4 burgers

I serve mine with a tomato salsa

3-4 plum tomatoes seeded and chopped
1 cucumber peeled, seeded, and chopped
1 Tbsp. ime juice
Scant 1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp finely choipped garlic (I use a clove)

Mix together cover and refrigerate up to one day ahead. Drain before serving if too much liquid accumulates in the bowl.

It's very good. Hope someone will try it.

Lyndalou


----------



## Toots (Sep 6, 2006)

Here is how I make my turkey burgers

1 lb ground turkey
1 shallot, chopped fine
1/2 c shredded cheddar or pepper jack cheese
2 T Worcheshire sauce
1/2 t garlic powder
salt/pepper

Break turkey into a bowl, add rest of ingredients, use hands to mix and form them into patties.  Grill and serve on whole wheat buns.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 6, 2006)

The bread crumbs don't make the meat dry Lynda? Both sound good.


----------



## adnan (Sep 6, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> The bread crumbs don't make the meat dry Lynda? Both sound good.


Quite the opposite actually, while baking they suck up the fat.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 6, 2006)

I find that ground turkey doesn't hold together very well because if the low fat to lean ratio, so I bind mine with egg white.  I think the "bland" burger would work well with that sauce, because it sounds so flavorful! I'm copying that recipe!  sounds like it would be great with fish, as well.  

I season my turkey burger with chopped fresh basil, finely chopped garlic and scallions. My goal is NOT to have it taste like a hamburger, but to just be a great turkey burger!  Salt and pepper, of course, and _always_ a little Louisiana Hot Sauce!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 6, 2006)

Here's what I put in my turkey burgers:

teriyaki sauce
pineapple juice
spring onion
water chestnuts
s & p
fresh garlic

that may be all...


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone..........you've helped alot!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 6, 2006)

_See Sizz, _
_I knew they'd come to your rescue and mine _
_I'm a dud at any kind of burgers... _
_kadesma_


----------



## jpinmaryland (Dec 18, 2006)

one more recipe. it is similar to the others:

1 lb ground turkey
1/4 cup bread crumbs
parsley, small bunch
garlic, several cloves
worcestshire sauce, 2 TB or so.

chop the ingredients, mix everything and fry. Serve w/ mayo and or horseradish.

The bread crumbs seem to work fine in this, I guess they absorb the fat like adnan said.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 19, 2006)

Since the husband doesn't eat any red meat, turkey burgers are a staple around here - especially during summer grilling time.

I just add a little Worcestershire sauce, granulated garlic, grill seasoning, & freshly ground pepper.  As far as binding, I've found the key to not having any problems with them holding together is to make absolutely sure you buy REGULAR ground turkey (dark meat), NOT ground turkey breast (white meat).  The dark-meat turkey remains moist & doesn't require any binder.


----------



## Shunka (Dec 19, 2006)

Ground turkey, an egg, enough bread crumbs to hold it together and dry Ranch dressing/seasoning!!!! Makes an awesome turkey burger!!!


----------

